# N.E.W. Character Creation Book [Feb 2015]



## Morrus (Feb 20, 2015)

For those with previous playtest documents, here's a brief changelog:

1) Money attribute is now gone. Folded into REP.
2) Dice pool limit = career grades (think you already had that one).
3) Attributes start at 3 not 2.
4) Career exploits no longer ascend; you can choose any of them.
5) Defensive skills always allowed although not listed in each career.  Defensive skills are now vital to the DEFENSE score.
6) Descriptor has changed.
7) Careers choose 2 skills at each grade, not 1.
8) All careers have strictly 4 attribute point increases.
9) Career prereqs can now only be skills (except race specific ones).
10) SPEED has changed.
11) DEFENSE is vastly different.
12) Age has changed.


----------



## Halivar (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey Morrus! I notice origins and careers add to REP. Where will REP go on the final character sheet and worksheet? Currently it's on neither. Will it go with the other attributes?

EDIT: And if so, does it start at 3 like other attributes?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes, just treat REP exactly like the other attributes!  Right now, REP is used for generating starting money, but it has other effects in-play (income, recognition, rank in certain settings, etc.)


----------



## Halivar (Feb 22, 2015)

Ah, thanks! And is REP an available option as a human's boost attribute?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Halivar (Feb 23, 2015)

FYI, the "Navy Tour" career has no attribute adjustments. Was that intended, or a typo? It's the only one like that.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 23, 2015)

Redownload it! I spotted that myself a while back. Took the opportunity to slip some extra bits in there too.


----------



## User_Undefined (Feb 23, 2015)

This character creation says to pick an origin and then four others, but the generic WOIN pdf says to pick an origin and then *five* more. I'm assuming a standard character should start with five total grades. Just something I noticed.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 23, 2015)

Generic WOIN pdf? 

You're correct. It's five total. One origin then four more.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 23, 2015)

Updated the file with a couple of sample characters; plus I added REP to the worksheet and added in a couple more intelligence officer exploits.


----------



## arakodaiko (Feb 24, 2015)

I just noticed while looking through this book, the Spartans aren't on the age category table on page 57, a little bit funny when the Androids, who have no actual age categories, are on it  .


----------



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2015)

Darnit! They're in the previous (August) playtest doc. Just take the ranges below adult and above middle-aged. I'll update this one tomorrow!


----------



## thundershot (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm very excited for this game. I hope Hero Lab will eventually support it.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2015)

thundershot said:


> I'm very excited for this game. I hope Hero Lab will eventually support it.




They won't do it themselves; I asked a year ago during the Kickstarter.  It'll all be open content, though, so any fans (or third party publishers) will be welcome to make or sell data packs.


----------



## Halivar (Feb 24, 2015)

I have been all over the place looking for a good universal RPG. I've gone through GURPS (too crunchy), Savage Worlds (not crunchy enough), and even Silhouette CORE (oh god, no NOOOO!) and nothing satisfies. Crossing my fingers; so far it looks great. I LOVE the Burning Wheel-esque organic char-gen. Currently working on an HTML char builder. It's a lot of work, but I feel like it's firming up.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2015)

Halivar said:


> Currently working on an HTML char builder. It's a lot of work, but I feel like it's firming up.




For N.E.W.?  Be sure to share it!


----------



## Halivar (Feb 24, 2015)

Morrus, I can't express how giddy I got seeing that NOW preview. Klingons, Jedi, and Gun Kata = best kitchen sink ever made. EVER. MADE.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2015)

Halivar said:


> Morrus, I can't express how giddy I got seeing that NOW preview. Klingons, Jedi, and Gun Kata = best kitchen sink ever made. EVER. MADE.




Thanks!  I think the combinations are going to create some really fun builds!


----------



## Halivar (Feb 24, 2015)

Our go-to sci-fi game right now is a hodge-podge of West End's d6 Star Wars, Heavy Gear, with magic, jedi, and gun kata. It's completely over the top, ridiculous fun. It's also extremely ad hoc and cumbersome. OLD+NOW+NEW looks like a perfect fit for our gaming group.


----------



## Halivar (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey Morrus, I'm looking at the NOW character creation book, and I had a question: if you combine NOW and NEW, do the PSI and CHI stats overlap, or are they kept separate? And will the OLD "power" stat work the same way?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 27, 2015)

So that's an optional rule. I haven't put it in yet but the GM chooses one of two things for their setting:

1) PSI, CHI, MAG are all different names for the same thing. Theoretically a high CHI character can power psionic powers with it, if he learns them.

2) They are different, and never the twain shall they meet. If you want Psionics you need to take a career which gives you PSI, not CHI or MAG.

Both options work well, depending on your preferred flavour.


----------



## thundershot (Feb 27, 2015)

I just realized that this would be the perfect system for a time travel campaign. Have characters from different eras interacting going through time and space on different styles of adventures.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 27, 2015)

thundershot said:


> I just realized that this would be the perfect system for a time travel campaign. Have characters from different eras interacting going through time and space on different styles of adventures.




Oh yes!


----------



## Halivar (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry to bother, Morrus, I found a few more things I _think_ might be typos:

* Athlete has [unarmed combat], while Felan and Prison have [unarmed fighting]. Are these supposed to be the same?
* Drifter has gaming and performing. Are these supposed to be [gaming] and [performance]?
* Bounty Hunter and Pilot have computer operation; most other careers just say computers. Is this a different skill?
* Assassin has [combat]; is that the same as [combat skills] seen elsewhere? Battlepsyche, Star Lord and Spartan Battle School also have [combat].

In the realm of the obnoxiously nit-picky:  >
* Infiltrator has "escape arts" instead of escape artist


----------



## Morrus (Feb 28, 2015)

It's no bother! I live for questions about my work!  They make me happy!

So, in order:

1) Yes, they're the same thing.  Goood catch!

2) At some point there will be big edit which decides whether skills are -ings or -tions. For now, don't worry too much about it.

3) As above. Computers is what I recently changes computer operation to.  I might change back if I go with -tions!

4) Yes.  As a whole, I'm now removing the word [skills] as superflous from those square bracket categories.

5) Thanks for the typo catch!


----------



## Pixel (Feb 28, 2015)

How does experience work now? especially considering careers.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 28, 2015)

Pixel said:


> How does experience work now? especially considering careers.




I left it out deliberately as I'm still testing that stuff. The old advancement rules are out now, though. It's likely to be an expanding scale for each subsequent career grade, irrespective of what career it comes from. I just haven't yet settled on the values.


----------



## cmsKarambit (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks great.

Just in case you were looking for this sort of thing, there is a typo on Star Knight Throw Sword exploit that says "rnange increment"


----------

